# steelies on the Au Sable!!!!



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know bout y'all but I can not until a couple more weeks so I can swings some flies for come chromers!! Jon you coming Over this fall, since your a fly boy now we need to hook up for a Float!


----------



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

..... wow you must be excited.... you forgot a couple words:evil: you must rememeber when you have those steelhead moments you must slow your mind down in order to keep the hands typing


see you out there


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Jon you coming Over this fall, since your a fly boy now we need to hook up for a Float!


Not sure, money is really tight. I haven't tied a single fly this fall yet, and haven't even went out and got hooks or anything. I really want to though, we'll see in a few weeks. I've heard of some in there already, but they were seen in the no fishing pool.....


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Adam Peterson said:


> I don't know bout y'all but I can not until a couple more weeks so I can swings some flies for come chromers!! Jon you coming Over this fall, since your a fly boy now we need to hook up for a Float!


I'm ready now! Lets go steelhead fishing.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Let's go!!!


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Never fished the Sab for steel. I'd really like to though. Are the crowds as bad as they are on the PM?


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

You could take a section of the pm like even the clay banks area and that how many people are on the whole Au sable! You can float it and not see another boat or person all day!! That's one reason why I love it so much!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nope. The run of Steelhead on the Ausable used to rank right up there with the best rivers in the world. A DNR biologist once told me that they figured between 13,000 and 16,000 Steelhead returned every year - for a river that only runs 10 miles before it hits a barrier dam. HOT fishing was the norm. The runs have dwindled, and I would bet that not more than about 2,000 Steelhead make it back anymore - and maybe less. But they are still around - just not in the numbers they used to be. So lots of people who used to fish the A now elect to fish other rivers where they figure they have a better chance of tangling with one. Which leaves more room on the A for the rest of us. 

You can always find somewhere to fish on the Ausable. If you know the river well, you can almost always find a place where there are a few fish, and nobody else to compete with. The later in the season (fall into winter) the better your chances of not having much competition. Cold blustery days are perfect, in my opinion. December is a good month to fish there.


----------

